# The Best Portable Headphone Amps



## pila405

hey, i am new here and my english isnt so good...

 anyway, i want to buy the best portable IEM/AMP/MP so i wanted to know what do you think about Samuel's Predator? will you suggest me to buy it ?
 i am listening to Classical music and would like to have the most neautral sound - will the predator give me that result? is it the best potable headphone amp for my needs?

 i would also would like to know - will the AOL cable will be the best to transfer the signals?

 and would you suggest me on the iMod as the best portable mumsic player?


----------



## penger

Do a search in this subforum. There are plenty of reviews for you to take a look at regarding the amp and many of its competitors.


----------



## hatethatgiraffe

Of the two amps i have i prefer the iqube mostly for its neutral sound!
 is lil more expensive than the predator and has no DAC but is a gorgeous sounding amp that drives everything i've ever thrown at it


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pila405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey, i am new here and my english isnt so good...

 anyway, i want to buy the best portable IEM/AMP/MP so i wanted to know what do you think about Samuel's Predator? will you suggest me to buy it ?
 i am listening to Classical music and would like to have the most neautral sound - will the predator give me that result? is it the best potable headphone amp for my needs?

 i would also would like to know - will the AOL cable will be the best to transfer the signals?

 and would you suggest me on the iMod as the best portable mumsic player?_

 

predator...pico...predator...pico...predator...pic o.......here we go again........


----------



## sacd lover

Mini3, absolutely excellent. The price is excellent too .... $150 from Rockhopper Audio

Rockhopper Audio

 The Mini3 Amp ...

 The Mini³ ("Mini cubed") headphone amp is a new dynamic headphone amp from AMB Labs. This little powerhouse amp is the perfect companion for your portable CD player or MP3 player. It runs off of one rechargeable 9V battery and features an internal charging circuit so you don't need to remove the battery when it needs charging. The circuit features a three-channel active ground design that can power high and low impedance headphones with ease. At 3.15" x 2.125" x 0.91" it's the size of a very, very, very thick credit card, but you won't break the bank on this amp. At $150 this amp is a steal!
 Features:


 •Uses the Analog Devices AD8397 opamp for the left/right channels and the Burr-Brown OPA690 for the ground channel.


 •Power switch built into volume control for ease of use. (ALPS RK097)


 •300mAh 9 Volt rechargeable battery included with charger wall-wart. (~10 hours run time, will vary with application)


 •Small size for portability.


 •Signature orange LEDs (penguins like orange man).


 •Active ground channel helps reduce stereo crosstalk, lower output impedance and clean up the signal ground channel.


 •Classy Hammond extruded aluminum case. (3.15" x 2.125" x 0.91")


 •Custom Front Panels from Front Panel Express (text says "Rockhopper Audio: Mini3) on the front.


 •Sexy aluminum knob.


 •Choice of Gain:


 ◦2 for IEMs and low impedance headphones


 ◦5 for low and high impedance headphones


 •Black Chasis with Silver panels (above picture not representative, new pictures coming soon)


----------



## fjf

The Mini³ Portable Stereo Headphone Amplifier


----------



## evilmerlin

I second that. You'll be hard-pressed to find an amp as good as the Mini^3 for that price.


----------



## rodaballo

Minibox e+. EXcellent sound and you can do opamp rolling.


----------



## pila405

thank you for answering.

 about the mini3 - the price isnt my problem - i can afford headphone amp at 500$ [the max] and i want quality not price ' please.

 i dont understand anything about it - but i can hear diffrences..so...do you have suggestions for portable amp withgood qualities for max of 500$?


----------



## webbie64

First, the overall synergy of equipment and source files is a factor in any advice you get and any application you make of that advice.

 That said, I use FLAC through either an iRiver lineout or, when at home, through an iBasso D1 DAC (opamp 6241) for bedside listening.

 Even when at home (i.e. using the iBasso DAC) I use a portable amplifier (having tried out many over the past 18 months or so and not finding an iBasso D1 opamp configuration that'll match the following amps).

 My preferences with the above rig, feeding either Apuresound ER4Ps or Livewires T1s is:
 1. Xin Supermicro IV
 2. Xin Supermicro III (upgraded close to IV)
 3. RSA Predator 
 4. RSA SR-71
 5. Headamp Pico (with USB 24/96 DAC)
 6. FordGTLover Panasonic Caps High Gain Mini3

 The list is in order and all amps had achieved their required burn in (e.g. the Predator had 1200+ hours on it). The differences, overall, in SQ are small but noticeable - and in some ways it's characteristics or sound signature, as much as clarity/transparency/neutrality - for instance I find the RSA sound signature to be stronger in the midbass area, providing a warm sound, whereas the Supermicros punch out a deeper bass.

 However, even with the differences, you will find what works best for you, your ears, and your sound preferences. For instance I recently had the others out and was using the Mini3, a delightful amp I instantly embraced when I first got it.

 It still sings well, just not as well as the others and I rapidly reconnected in my supermicro when it returned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope that helps.


----------



## pila405

i still dont have an answer....


----------



## pila405

mistakely sent many times this sentence =\


----------



## pila405

mistakely sent many times this sentence =\


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pila405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i still dont have an answer...._

 

Well, here's an answer....SR-71.


----------



## longie11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rodaballo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Minibox e+. EXcellent sound and you can do opamp rolling._

 

The new minibox e+ with the red buttons instead of the switches do not have the opamp sockets for rolling. I recently opened mine up after looking to buy an AD797 op amp. Found out there was no socket like the pics I saw of Mr Arroyos minibox e+ insides. Looks like they are soldered in.


----------



## itsborken

Since money is no object, the predator appears to be favored by the bass-heads and the pico for the flat-liners. When I listen to classical I'm in more of a flat-liner's mode.

 Oh, another kudo to the mini3--it does a good job, is flat-line as well and is an easy build if you can do your own soldering.


----------



## pila405

HeadAmp - Audio Electronics

 didnt they alleady releas this amp? 

 few things i need to know for sure:
 there is allready DAC in my portable player,than do i need one also at the amp?
 will it be a big change if i will have one with DAC or no?
 on which one do you suggest?


----------



## hatethatgiraffe

You guys all forgetting the iqube!
 If don't need DAC and money isn't an issue I don't think it can be beaten!
 Stomps all over my predator IMHO!
 Sorry just the way I see it!
 Predator is a solid amp and I have ordered a pico so please don't accuse me of being biased or not being impartial!
 Just feel the iqube does it all and it drives my k701 without a problem not to mention the phenomenal battery life!


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pila405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HeadAmp - Audio Electronics

 didnt they alleady releas this amp? isnt it a DAC-AMP?
 and how much it worth?_

 

Yep, pre-order is a misnomer; I've had one for 6-7 months now and it is well into general production. Pico's a USB DAC and amp in a pretty small form-factor (not tiny as in a Xin SMIV micro). It takes a few months to get one as there is still a high demand and Justin's a one man shop. I think he's shipped around 500 to date (less no-pays and sporadic cancellations). 

 To me it is worth every penny.


----------



## hatethatgiraffe

the pico is indeed well along in production but waiting time is still roughly six months unless bag one second hand!
 Still waiting on shipping for mine!
 Gutted LOL!


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hatethatgiraffe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the pico is indeed well along in production but waiting time is still roughly six months unless bag one second hand!
 Still waiting on shipping for mine!
 Gutted LOL!_

 

On 7/30 justin says there's a two months wait. When did you place your order?

per pre-order thread


----------



## gilency

This thread will answer your question.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/r...mpared-214588/
 It depends really on how much money you want to expend and what you want the amplifier for. Portables are not as powerful as desktops. 
 If you use IEM's the amplifier may not add a whole lot to the sound.
 If you use full size cans, a desktop amplifier would be better, unless you really need a portable. I ended up with one of each, but my UM2's don't really get a whole lot better with my Headsix. They are already pretty good.


----------



## Headphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rodaballo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Minibox e+. EXcellent sound and you can do opamp rolling._

 

For a neutral sound, and overall excellent portable performance, I'll second the Minibox-E+.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *webbie64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.........................................snip..... .........................

 Even when at home (i.e. using the iBasso DAC) I use a portable amplifier (having tried out many over the past 18 months or so and not finding an iBasso D1 opamp configuration that'll match the following amps).
 ...............................snip............... .................._

 

Try using your iBasso with the OPA2111 in LR, AD797 for buffers and LT6234 for DAC

 I think you will find the amplifier thus equipped to be the equal of any portable currently on the market.


----------



## charlie518

Fostex hp-p1
   
  Truly excellent.  Makes much of the above sound very average indeed.  Quite expensive.


----------



## chef8489

way to resurrect a dead thread.


----------



## estreeter

2008 was a great year, but so much has come down the pike since the last post in '08 - seriously redundant.


----------

